
Ashley Williams Joins the Core Team and Taking Lead of the Community Team - coffee9
https://imgur.com/a/ERFYP
======
st3fan
The people who’s posts were deleted do not deserve to be part of the Rust
community.

~~~
yocfer
An overwhelming majority of the deleted posts are actually very reasonable.
When I checked the thread yesterday it was already locked and only the
offensive posts were deleted.

Looks like now someone decided to also delete everything that wasn't praise.

[https://archive.fo/tmKkN](https://archive.fo/tmKkN)

------
coffee9
[https://imgur.com/a/nbT2G](https://imgur.com/a/nbT2G)

------
coffee9
[https://www.reddit.com/r/node/comments/6whs2e/multiple_coc_v...](https://www.reddit.com/r/node/comments/6whs2e/multiple_coc_violations_by_nodejs_board_member/)

